

The creative process that went into designing our new logo - reillyse
http://blog.moustachecoffeeclub.com/step-by-step-logo-design-for-a-coffee-startup/

======
perishabledave
Off topic from the post, but our office has been giving moustache coffee a go
and I've been really liking. This in comparison to our usual picks of
Intelligentsia and Ground Works.

One thing I'd note though is that the beans are a bit on the lighter side than
my liking. Any chance of adding some darker, more smooth and less acidic
roasts to the mix?

~~~
reillyse
Glad to hear you are enjoying the coffee. We change up our coffee every week,
but yes we do select a lot of lighter roasted coffees for various reasons
(here is a blog post that we've done about it
[http://blog.moustachecoffeeclub.com/we-like-big-cups-and-
we-...](http://blog.moustachecoffeeclub.com/we-like-big-cups-and-we-cannot-
lie/)).

That said, this week we've selected a Zambian Intelligentsia that is at the
darker end of our spectrum (but definitely not charred) , I think you'll like
it a lot.

------
lowmagnet
Since I can go to target and buy moustache-emblazoned pajamas, I have to ask:
what is creative about this?

~~~
reillyse
Your comment doesn't really make any sense. I'm not sure what pajamas and
Target have to do with graphic design.

------
ChrisNorstrom
The style of the font matches the name and branding so well I'm in heaven.

Here's a quick exercise for people who want to understand the importance of
font styles: Pretend you own a startup called "jussip". On a piece of paper
write down "jussip" normally and beneath that write down "Jussip" in
handwriting cursive. The cursive version gets more people to say the name
correctly (juice+sip) just because of the styling.

